# Corsair Bracket für Sockel AM4



## cozma (1. März 2017)

*Corsair Bracket für Sockel AM4*

Habe soeben entdeckt das die Adapter für diverse Corsair Kompaktwasserkühlungen nun bestellbar sind,
folgende Modelle sind kompatibel mit der neuen Halterung H50, H55, H75, H80i v2 (H80i GT), H90, H100i v2 (H100i GTX), H105, H110i GTX, H115i.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/am4-amd-retention-bracket-kit-for-hydro-series-coolers

So wie die Halterung gemacht ist sollte diese auch an der H110 passen, die hat auch die gleiche Pumpe wie die H90.


----------

